# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Trân Châu Cảng, 70 năm nhìn lại

## hangnt

Sau 70 năm kể từ trận tấn công của Nhật vào Trân Châu Cảng (Pearl Harbor), quần đảo Hawaii, Mỹ (7-12-1941), nơi đây đã trở thành điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, thu hút khách du lich từ khắp nơi đổ về thăm thú Hawaii xinh đẹp và hiểu thêm một phần lịch sử nước Mỹ. Đối với những người từng tham gia và sống sót sau cuộc tấn công Trân Châu cảng, đây vẫn còn là một cú sốc lớn trong lịch sử nước Mỹ khi mà hơn 3.000 người đã nằm xuống nơi này.


Nhìn Trân Châu Cảng hôm nay, ít ai ngờ được rằng 70 năm trước, nơi đây từng là một chiến trường đẫm máu, khởi đầu cho việc Mỹ tham gia vào Thế chiến thứ hai
Quần đảo Hawaii của Hoa Kỳ ở giữa Thái Bình Dương là một chuỗi đảo dài nối tiếp nhau theo hướng từ Tây - tây Bắc sang Đông - đông Nam có diện tích tổng cộng gần 17.000 km² với khoảng nửa triệu người (ở thập kỉ 40 thế kỷ trước). Lớn nhất là đảo Hawaii (trên 10.000 km²) nằm ở cực trong quần đảo, nhưng quan trọng nhất lại là đảo Oahu với diện tích khoảng 1.500 km², nằm cách Hawaii khoảng 140 dặm về phía Tây Bắc.

Trên bờ biển phía Nam đảo Oahu có thành phố Honolulu (200.000 dân), thủ phủ của cả quần đảo. Cũng trên bờ biển phía Nam đảo, cách Honolulu về phía Tây chừng 6 dặm là Trân Châu Cảng, căn cứ chính của hạm đội Thái Bình Dương Mỹ (kể từ năm 1940). Dựng trên một vịnh biển ăn sâu vào đất liền của đảo rồi chia thành nhiều vụng biển và luồng lạch kín đáo lại có một cù lao ở giữa vịnh được gọi là “đảo Ford” như một cầu tàu thiên nhiên, Trân Châu Cảng có điều kiện tự nhiên lí tưởng để bảo vệ đội tàu chiến của Hải quân Mỹ chống lại mọi sự tấn công từ bên ngoài.


Đài tưởng niệm USS Arizona ở Trân Châu Cảng
*Trân Châu Cảng - mồ chôn của Hạm đội Thái Bình Dương*

Trận tấn công Trân Châu Cảng là một đòn tấn công quân sự bất ngờ được Hải quân Nhật Bản thực hiện nhằm vào căn cứ hải quân của Mỹ tại Trân Châu Cảng thuộc tiểu bang Hawaii vào ngày 7-12-1941, dẫn đến việc Mỹ sau đó quyết định tham gia vào hoạt động quân sự trong Thế chiến thứ hai. Trận đánh này được phía Nhật trù tính sẽ ngăn ngừa và giữ chân Hạm đội Thái Bình Dương Hoa Kỳ không can thiệp đến cuộc chiến mà Nhật Bản đang hoạch định nhằm xâm chiếm Đông Nam Á, chống lại Anh Quốc, Hà Lan và Hoa Kỳ.

Trận tấn công đã đánh chìm bốn tàu chiến Mỹ (hai chiếc trong số đó sau này được vớt lên và đưa trở lại hoạt động), và gây hư hỏng cho bốn chiếc khác. Quân Nhật còn đánh chìm hoặc phá hoại ba tàu tuần dương, ba tàu khu trục và một tàu thả mìn, phá hủy 188 máy bay, gây tổn thất về nhân mạng là 3.000 người tử trận và 1.282 người khác bị thương. Thiệt hại về phía Nhật Bản nhỏ hơn, chỉ mất 29 máy bay và bốn tàu ngầm bỏ túi, với 65 người thương vong.


Tàu chiến USS Missouri, chiếc tàu chiến cuối cùng do hải quân Mỹ chế tạo
Hai trong số những tàu chiến bị tấn công tại Trân Châu Cảng vào ngày 7-12-1941 là USS Arizona và Utah bị hư hại nặng nề đến mức sau đó đã không được Hải quân Mỹ vớt lên, nhưng nhiều vũ khí và thiết bị của chúng được tháo ra để sử dụng trên những con tàu khác.

*70 Năm nhìn lại*

Cảng Trân Châu hiện nay vẫn hoạt động bình thường, những con tàu chiến, những hàng không mẫu hạm vẫn ra vào cảng. Nhưng ở những vị trí các chiến hạm bị đánh chìm trước đây, người ta dựng lên những bia tưởng niệm là những khối bêtông trắng; nơi chiến hạm USS Arizona bị đánh chìm là một tòa nhà bêtông, phần trang trọng nhất trên đó đặt tấm bia cẩm thạch khổng lồ ghi danh 1.177 thủy thủ đã chìm theo con tàu xuống đáy vịnh.

Kể từ năm 1949, khi người Mỹ quyết định đặt đài tưởng niệm ở Trân Châu Cảng, số lượng người đến tham quan USS Arizona tăng rất nhanh. Nếu như năm 1981 chỉ có hơn 800.000 lượt người đến thăm thì năm 1991 đã có 1,4 triệu người từ khắp thế giới tìm về nơi này. Năm nay, kỷ niệm lần thứ 65 sự kiện Trân Châu Cảng, đơn vị quản lý công viên quốc gia Trân Châu Cảng cho biết có khoảng 1,5 triệu lượt du khách đặt chân đến đây. Đặc biệt trong tuần lễ tưởng niệm (từ 7 đến 13-12-2006), các cựu binh từng trú đóng ở Trân Châu Cảng còn sống trở lại tham gia nhiều hoạt động như họp mặt, tổ chức hội thảo, trao tặng kỷ vật, cung cấp thông tin...

Trong suốt hơn nửa thế kỷ qua, hằng ngày những người lính thủy ở Trân Châu Cảng vẫn làm lễ thượng cờ và hạ cờ trên đài tưởng niệm chiến hạm USS Arizona, bởi họ tin rằng trong lòng xác chiến hạm còn hàng ngàn quân nhân và con tàu vẫn đang hoạt động.

Một điều ít ai biết là khi chìm, chiến hạm này còn hàng triệu gallon dầu trong khoang và 65 năm qua mỗi ngày nó rỉ ra vài gallon dầu, những váng dầu cứ bồng bềnh trên mặt nước ở khu vực đài tưởng niệm. Người ta tin đó là linh hồn của những người lính nên họ không cho khóa van dầu lại, trừ khi những người sống sót cuối cùng đều ra đi, khi ấy con tàu mới hoàn tất sứ mạng buồn bã của mình...

Hai chữ Pearl Harbor giờ đây có sức hút lạ kỳ. Lịch sử đau thương của Trân Châu Cảng năm nào được tái hiện thành một thương hiệu, một nền kinh doanh chuyên nghiệp. Chỉ tiếc là nhiều người đến đây biết rành rẽ về những địa chỉ vui chơi, mua sắm, thăm thú hơn là sự kiện làm nên điểm du lịch này.


Đài tưởng niệm 1.777 thuyền viên tàu chiến USS Arizona đã hy sinh trong cuộc tấn công ngày 7-12-1941 tại Trân Châu Cảng
_Nguồn: Yeudulich.vn_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đây là nơi diễn ra trận đánh lịch sử :X
Con số hi sinh đúng là không nhỏ
Hi vọng mỗi du khách đến đây đều nhận ra rằng chiến tranh chỉ đem lại chết chóc và đau khổ
Trân Châu Cảng giờ đây thật đẹp khi nó đc hòa bình ^^

----------


## thientai206

nơi oai hùng 1 thời bh như này sao

----------


## dung89

Địa danh này làm mình chỉ nghĩ tới bộ phim Trân Châu Cảng

----------

